# Acie Law



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.rotoworld.com/content/pl...gnews.asp?sport=NBA&id=1373&line=82940&spln=1



> Point Guard Acie Law may have a promise from the Clippers, who hold the 14th pick in Thursday's draft.
> ESPN's Chad Ford says that Law may not be around after the Clippers pick and this all makes sense given the uncertainty surrounding the Clippers point guard situation. Sam Cassell is past his prime, Jason Hart is a free agent and Shaun Livingston's future is in doubt after last year's devastating knee injury. Jun. 22 - 1:33 pm et
> Source: ESPN.com


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*

100% false i think. its already reported that he might have a promise at 11 (atlanta), and thats why he cancelled a workout with the hornets. The hornets (13th pick) was the day after the atlanta workout. If your promise is at 14, you stop working out for teams AFTER that pick, not before it. 

Plus not to mention all the word that the clippers are not looking for PG.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*



yamaneko said:


> Plus not to mention all the word that the clippers are not looking for PG.


Could be a smoke screen. It seems like sites like DX and ESPN have hinted that the Clippers have been interested in both Crittenton and Law. I wouldn't be surprised if it is a smoke screen, Clippers rarely show their hand in their decisions.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*

No More Promises!!!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*

Seems highly likely. Or at least any 1st round PG that falls to 14 will be picked up by the Clippers. Either way, it makes too much sense to take a PG. If all the good PGs are taken, they'll take a SG for the future.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*

Wow....hurry and pull the trigger on the AK47 + fisher for Maggette + Mobley + Cassell trade!!!
We dont need to draft a PG.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*



leidout said:


> No More Promises!!!


Exactly, why do teams make promises in the first place. Leave your options open.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*

I dont think it makes any sense for the clippers to pick a PG. Pretty much every PG in this draft, other than conley jr. would have been 2nd round picks in other drafts where the PG crop was stronger. The team doesnt need another ewing/diaz type. We need either a franchise level guy who has huge upside, like a conley jr...otherwise, just get another brunson or hart for the minimum wage who would probably do more than the other PG's in the draft. if you have a lottery pick, you have to spend it on lottery talent. Not some guy who is only lottery projected because of the weakness of the position in the draft


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*



PAIDNFULL23 said:


> Exactly, why do teams make promises in the first place. Leave your options open.


you know promises can be broken?


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*



yamaneko said:


> 100% false i think. its already reported that he might have a promise at 11 (atlanta), and thats why he cancelled a workout with the hornets. The hornets (13th pick) was the day after the atlanta workout. If your promise is at 14, you stop working out for teams AFTER that pick, not before it.
> 
> Plus not to mention all the word that the clippers are not looking for PG.


It may be true he has a promise with the Hawks...But that isn't necessary the reason, he cancelled the Hornets workout...The cancellation with the Hornets workout is mainly because the chances they draft him is like 1% because they already have a young star PG in Chris Paul and they have needs in SF. I bet he rather go to the Clippers 1 pick after the Hornets b/c he knows he can't start at the Hornets while at the Clippers all he has to do is beat out a 37yr old player and HArt.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2134



> After cancelling a workout with the New Orleans Hornets, the Oklahoman is speculating that Acie Law may have received a guarantee from the Atlanta Hawks. A quick call to Law’s agency, Wasserman Media Group, leads us to believe otherwise. “Acie Law does not have a promise from Atlanta,” told us Greg Lawrence of WMG. “The workout went well, and teams are impressed by him, but he does not have a commitment.”
> 
> So why did Law cancel his workout with New Orleans? From what we understand, Law would much rather be drafted one slot down from the Hornets, at #14 by the Los Angeles Clippers, rather than play behind 2005 Rookie of the Year point guard Chris Paul. The Clippers are desperate for a point guard who can play minutes right away due to Sam Cassell’s heath problems, and Law would find himself in a perfect situation in Los Angeles—which happens to be in WMG’s backyard. Adding intrigue is the fact that the Clippers’ highly regarded Director of Player Personnel, Neil Olshey, used to work with Arn Tellem and the rest of the WMG crew at their former agency, SFX Sports.
> 
> Regardless, sources tell us that there is a very good chance that Law will indeed get drafted by Atlanta, even if he does not have a commitment at this point.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*

If the clippers resign hart, acie law is the third string PG. Same situation as hornets. The logic isnt making sense to me. Do people ever confirm promises (whether its clippers or hawks) before the draft? So them saying theres no promise with the clippers nor the hawks doesnt mean much to me. Promise or no promise, if atlanta doesnt take conley at 3, and if they dont make a trade for j. jack, i dont see them passing on law at 11, just like the article says. 

If hornets arent at all interested in him/PG, why did they invite him to a workout? Welcome to the crazy world of the nba draft...does anything ever make sense in it?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*

http://www.philly.com/inquirer/sports/8154867.html



> Some teams have Javaris Crittenton rated higher, but a Pacific Division scout noted that Law decisively outplayed Crittenton in a recent workout for the Clippers.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*

Im not a fan of crittenton either. I dont like law but id take law before crittenton. I think the hawks would too despite crittenton being a georgia guy. I really wish that people didnt put so much emphasis on these workouts, and not what one does during the season. Its the reason we ended up with guys like chalmers, and the reason why guys like skitavilli get drafted in high lottery.


----------



## choiboi46 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*



yamaneko said:


> If the clippers resign hart, acie law is the third string PG. Same situation as hornets. The logic isnt making sense to me. Do people ever confirm promises (whether its clippers or hawks) before the draft? So them saying theres no promise with the clippers nor the hawks doesnt mean much to me. Promise or no promise, if atlanta doesnt take conley at 3, and if they dont make a trade for j. jack, i dont see them passing on law at 11, just like the article says.
> 
> If hornets arent at all interested in him/PG, why did they invite him to a workout? Welcome to the crazy world of the nba draft...does anything ever make sense in it?


THe situation is different...Chris Paul is the franchise player for the Hornets. He's gonna be there for a long time. Sam Cassell is an old injury-prone player who has 1 yr left in his contract. Law would never start at NO unless Paul suffers a Livingston injury. Hart is not a guaranteed Clippers and he was a 3rd string PG at Sac, I wouldnt be surprised if Law's able to beat him out for the backup spot after the 1st half of the season.

Still, I bet LAw goes to ATL unless they draft COnley


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*

I cant stand Acie Law......................


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*

well i wouldnt go that far, but i can say i cant stand the news that the clippers would take him at 14. Lets say we do that diaw trade and end up with some picks in the 20's....then yes, id take law no problem with a pick in the 20;s.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Acie Law may have promise from Clippers?*

The thing is, law probably will not start anywhere, it doesnt matter where he goes. Hart in my mind no doubt is bteter than law, first of all he already knows the offense and has proven himself in it. Law, in PG strong drafts would probablybe a second rounder....hes only being projected lottery due to the weakness of the position. 

He also doesnt have history on his side. How many Sr "true" point guards have really become starters in their first few years? Jameer Nelson in 2004? ANd id pick nelson a good 10 picks ahead of picking law...and nelson went 20th in a draft that wasnt THAT strong on PG either. Look at all the other senior PG's who were drafted, most haevnt done much in their career. Most of the good PG's come out early. I dont think its a lock that law even can beat hart on the depth chart. Is that a bad thing? Not necessarily....but for a lottery pick, i think its a reach to pick someone who would ideally be your 3rd stringer. Now, were talking the 22 pick or something, lets go get him.

Im not rooting AGAINST law. Id like to see him do well, go in and win ROY...its not like id be mad at him. Im just saying, hes a 2nd round pick in a year deep with PG's, history does not look well on senior PG's, and i think 14 is too high to pick him, when you have a shot at one of the top 2 SG's in the draft at that spot. Sg's who would probably be top 5-10 in last years draft


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2150



> Q: Which teams have shown the most interest in you?
> Law: I’ve been working out with the Clippers, the Hawks. I mean, a lot of teams have shown interest, but you never know until tomorrow evening when it actually goes down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> The Los Angeles Clippers are believed to have settled on Georgia Tech freshman Javaris Crittenton at No. 14, satisfying their need for a young point guard with Shaun Livingston's future uncertain.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/nb...lt=AifIvrBuHjCmPuJ2H1fzZ5M5nYcB?urn=nba,37714

Dont know how credible this guy is but I hope he's right and Law falls to Miami.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I like Javaris quite a bit, but I've heard conflicting reports that Derrick Byars might be the guy they go with.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah I heard on 570 that the Clippers were thinking about taking Byers from Vandy. He's a solid and good player, but not good enough to take at 14, maybe in the mid 20s.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

we don't need law, ewing or conroy. if we keep j. heart, diaz can be 3rd string or mobley. i agree with yam, cassell is gonna be fine, and i thoroughly belive that livi is gonna come back stronger and smarter, i know some of you won't agree, but DIAZ might be all we need. he was the basically the best player on the teams he played for. he probably has more experience then all of the pg's in this draft...my only worry is dumblevy...he drafted jermain o'neil and let him rot on the bench and now he's an all-star...that's why i speak highly of singleton and diaz...they'll probably be all-stars for somebody else...dumblevy is racist and he doesn't like russians either, just big slow unathletic goofy white boy's...dumblevy's the reason we didn't make the playoffs, and if he would have put singleton in instead of ewing, raja bell wouldn't be as popular as he is...vada


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

MR. VADA said:


> we don't need law, ewing or conroy. if we keep j. heart, diaz can be 3rd string or mobley. i agree with yam, cassell is gonna be fine, and i thoroughly belive that livi is gonna come back stronger and smarter, i know some of you won't agree, but DIAZ might be all we need. he was the basically the best player on the teams he played for. he probably has more experience then all of the pg's in this draft...my only worry is dumblevy...he drafted jermain o'neil and let him rot on the bench and now he's an all-star...that's why i speak highly of singleton and diaz...they'll probably be all-stars for somebody else...dumblevy is racist and he doesn't like russians either, just big slow unathletic goofy white boy's...dumblevy's the reason we didn't make the playoffs, and if he would have put singleton in instead of ewing, raja bell wouldn't be as popular as he is...vada


Dude, I know it's toungue-in-cheek, but Dunleavy isn't a racist. I agree that Singleton especially deserved a ton more playing time than he was given last year. He made a huge impact in his first season with the team and instead of getting an increased role he got buried on the bench for some reason. I think Sam will be okay, but we can't count on him to play 75 games per season anymore, it just isn't realistic. Hart might be a good enough back up until Livi comes back, but I don't think it would hurt to add another true PG to the roster just in case things don't work out. This team is too close to let another season go down the drain by not being prepared for the likelihood of another Cassell injury or Livingston not coming back in top form. Diaz may be the answer, I don't know. But he's still very young and has no experience leading an NBA team, and that's a very risky proposition. I like the idea of signing Brevin Knight, should he settle for the MLE, though as noted by Yam that's unlikely to happen due to the luxury tax scenario. I too think Dunleavy played a huge role in this team missing the playoffs last year, but it's more due to his stubborness in not wanting to start Corey than anything else. If he wouldn't have messed with Maggs' playing time this team probably would have had 5-7 more wins under their belts. But, that's just my opinion.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

i wouldn't put my tongue on anyone's cheek...and why else would you not play or develop a good player?...and in case you didn't notice, q ross is white...j.k...vada


----------

